# Mxred's Slingshot Pouch Jig



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I finally got around to getting this made, had a friend machine it for me. not only does it look great but works great too! Thanks Chuck!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicely built







, looks industrial


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Really nice Dan, yours is like a Professional version. I am happy to hear you like it. I use mine a lot.

Chuck S.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i like it!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

A well made Tool.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice









No! I'm not going to say "nice tool you have there"


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like a winner! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Thanks to Chuck we can do this very effective tool, I have it in wood and more small, the work of your friend has been fantastic.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I have to add something I discovered recently. I have had very good consistent accuracy with these pouches, until recently. I decided I wanted a "SPEED POUCH" something light and fast. So I dug thru my leather scraps and tested break strength. I found some very thin leather that broke at 20 lbs of pull, real flexible light weight stuff. I formed a couple of pouches in the press and banded up. shooting a popcan at 33 feet in my back stop. I hit everything BUT the can. Lawnmower HIT, Wheel barrow HIT, Snow Shovel HIT..., you get the idea. Of course I though it was me, then I realized I was shooting a different pouch. Swapped it out for the leather I have been using (3/32" thick, breaks at about 50 lbs of draw) and the residents of the garage were safe again, except the pop can, SHREDDED.

I think the really thin leather does not work well with the dimpled design.

Chuck S.


----------



## fiscaldecastro1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi, guys! Newbie here. The jig looks great!

Are you planning on producing any more of those jigs? I sure would like to get one if that's possible.

Best,

Brady


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

fiscaldecastro1 said:


> Hi, guys! Newbie here. The jig looks great!
> 
> Are you planning on producing any more of those jigs? I sure would like to get one if that's possible.
> 
> ...


https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B8FASCpEvRB3RXVjMTAydEFaOFk

I found this link in his YouTube video, "Double Detent Slingshot Pouch Jig". Maybe you could make one.?


----------

